# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  فى هذه الليلة المباركة..

## البرنسيسه

*                                                           اسأل الله العلى القدير ان يتقبل منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام 
                                                          وان يغفر لنا ولكم ماتقدم من ذنبنا....ويعفو عنا وعنكم
                                                          ويغفر لنا ويعتق رقابنا ورقاب جميع المسلمين من النار
                                                          ويرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين..وان لايدع لنا ذنبا الا غفره
                                                          ولاهما الا فرجه..ولاحاجة من حوائج الدنيا الا قضاها
                                                                     *  *   *   *   *   *    *  *   *
                                                                     ماتنسونا من صالح الدعوات
                                                                   وسبحان الذى لاينسانا ولا ينساكم
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*اللهم إنا نسألك ببركة هذا اليوم ان تغفر لوالدينا ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات انك حميد مجيب الدعوات يا ارحم الراحمين.
اللهم إعنا علي ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك وصلي اللهم وسلم علي حبيبك محمد وعلي وصحبه وسلم.
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام



آمييييييييين يارب العالمين:sm20:
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم الصيام
*

----------


## yassirali66

*اسأل الله العلى القدير ان يتقبل منا  ومنكم الصيام والقيام 
                                                          وان يغفر لنا  ولكم ماتقدم من ذنبنا
*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*اللهم آميييييييين وتقبل منا ومنكم الصلاة والصيام والقيام والدعاء وجعلنا من المعتوقين من النار فى هذا الشهر الكريم .. اللهم أغفر لنا ولوالدينا وللمسلمين أجمعين الأحياء منهم والأموات
*

----------


## Deimos

*... آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يارب ...
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام
*

----------


## acba77

* نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام
*

----------

